# New Girl Fancyman Part 2 OAD 3/27/12



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I thought it was a very funny episode. 
Nick drunkenly falling out of the parked car and saying he was bad ass for jumping out of a moving car!

I am a little creeped out by Jess and Fancyman dating. 

Another Party Down guest star!!!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Martin Starr!!

He was great. Between his example to Winston with Nick about space to "Smartest man I know!" and then him having his hand on Jess during her kiss. LOL Loved it. Hope we get more of him.

I am increasingly tired of Cece and her bullsheet. You either like the guy or you don't. The way she treats him 99% of the time does not IMO make up for her moment in the car where she was being nice. It's really really starting to wear on me. He deserves so much better than that. And Winston, here's a newsflash for you. She's less out of Schmidt's league than your awesomely beautiful girl is out of yours! I think his girlfriend is INSANELY gorgeous. Much more so than Cece.. model or not. I did like the look on his face when the border patrol guy opens the back and there they are.

Jess was cute and quirky without being stupid, that was refreshing. Not that her being stupid isn't most times funny but I enjoy her like this too. I kind of like her and Russell together so far. (even though there is no way in hell a man that fine would be so out of practice unless he just got divorced last week) 

Nick was funny drunk too. As stated above the "I can't believe I just jumped out of a moving car!" and then him not being able to find the car and calling Dirk. Then "Smartest man I *knew*!" ha!

Another winner in my book.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I was LOL when Winston got in Schmidt's car to drive off, and it flashed to Schmidt and Cece in the back. I totally wasn't expecting that, even after the talk between the two about fantasy sex places.

As soon as Winston crossed the border into Mexico, I couldn't help but wait in anticipation as to what would happen at the border. However, I was spoiled by the Tivo episode description that the relationship between Schmidt and Cece would be revealed, or something to that effect. I watched Fancyman part 1 and 2 in a row last night (I almost always do this with 2 part episodes of shows), so they blended together fairly well. I don't think they gave any indication of how long Russell has been divorced, but I could see him being awkward and out of practice.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> He deserves so much better than that.


I've got $500 in a jar that says otherwise.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Waldorf said:


> I've got $500 in a jar that says otherwise.


He's a dbag at times but now that we have gotten more depth to the character we know it's only because of his own former fat boy insecurities. He's actually very intelligent and sweet. I'd date him.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> He's a dbag at times but now that we have gotten more depth to the character we know it's only because of his own former fat boy insecurities. He's actually very intelligent and sweet. I'd date him.


He does cook and keep a tidy house. As long as you don't bring any of your stuff in ofcourse.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

An interesting artlicle about Schmidt

http://www.salon.com/2012/03/27/new_girls_new_manhood/

As part of this transition, Schmidt has gone from being a ******bag in the classic model - a guy who, in the pilot, constantly wanted to show off his pecs and scam girls, and seemed capable of doing so - to a ****** of a more unique variety. He's the aspirational ******bag, the tightly wound, formerly fat mama's boy trying his hardest to be a bro. In the process, he's become the show's breakout character.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Azlen said:


> An interesting artlicle about Schmidt
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2012/03/27/new_girls_new_manhood/
> 
> As part of this transition, Schmidt has gone from being a ******bag in the classic model  a guy who, in the pilot, constantly wanted to show off his pecs and scam girls, and seemed capable of doing so  to a ****** of a more unique variety. Hes the aspirational ******bag, the tightly wound, formerly fat mamas boy trying his hardest to be a bro. In the process, hes become the shows breakout character.


:up:


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> I am increasingly tired of Cece and her bullsheet. You either like the guy or you don't. The way she treats him 99% of the time does not IMO make up for her moment in the car where she was being nice. It's really really starting to wear on me. He deserves so much better than that. And Winston, here's a newsflash for you. She's less out of Schmidt's league than your awesomely beautiful girl is out of yours! I think his girlfriend is INSANELY gorgeous. Much more so than Cece.. model or not. I did like the look on his face when the border patrol guy opens the back and there they are.


Schmidt is a much, much better character than he was at the start of the series, but I don't think he's progressed to the point where the show no longer needs to more or less explain why they are friends with him occasionally (a la a few episodes ago where we saw how he does all the cooking and cleaning as his contribution to the group's functional dynamic). Because of that, I think it's OK for Cece to be (or act) conflicted about why she likes the guy. But she is progressing... when they first hooked up, she was disgusted but got into it because she found the sex was good. It's clear now that she's into it also because she has gotten to like him, even if she is not ready to admit it to anyone but him.

Agree with you about Winston's girl. Hubba hubba.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

What the Hell was that case Jess had on her iPhone?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> What the Hell was that case Jess had on her iPhone?


I thought it was a rabbit. It had ears and a bunny tail, or so I thought.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

marksman said:


> I thought it was a rabbit. It had ears and a bunny tail, or so I thought.


Apparently people have been Googling "rabbit iPhone case"
http://www.google.com/#q=rabbit+iPh....,cf.osb&fp=bf778e9869b353bb&biw=1024&bih=604


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Watched this again last night and forgot to mention this part that really made me laugh both times watching. 

Russell: I really wanted to kiss you the other night. 
Jess: Really?
Russell: I wanted to do more than kiss you. I'd like to do ya at some point. Really really give it to you good.

His straight man delivery of that just killed me.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

"She's never heard of Saved by the Bell and she doesn't know pain!"


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Shelby has a bit too much of a little girl voice. I'll take Cece.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Apparently people have been Googling "rabbit iPhone case"
> http://www.google.com/#q=rabbit+iPh....,cf.osb&fp=bf778e9869b353bb&biw=1024&bih=604


They should make a TiVo iPhone case that makes your phone look like the TiVo guy.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

billypritchard said:


> Shelby has a bit too much of a little girl voice. I'll take Cece.


Remind me again who Shelby is?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Remind me again who Shelby is?


Winston's girlfriend, I think.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> Remind me again who Shelby is?


Yup, Winston's girlfriend. Very hot and a model in real life, in addition to an actress.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1589825/
From the bio there, "A move to Los Angeles would come years later, with Kali finding work as a model. Her long legs, and model looks would land her in magazines and commercials for KFC, Clorox 2, MTV Europe, and in music videos for rock band KoRn, Rob Zombie, Norah Jones, T.I. and Usher."


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Was it just me or did this episode really highlight that Cece has a funky weird lazy eye thing going on?

She's really beautiful and all, but every close up had like one eye doing a Marty Feldman. Never noticed that before. Weird.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

inaka said:


> Was it just me or did this episode really highlight that Cece has a funky weird lazy eye thing going on?


*YES!!!!*

I happened to pause it at one point when she was opening her blouse and her freaky eyes just jumped out at me. 

(cue the obligatory "sharp knees" response...)


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Whew, I'm glad I'm not the only one!

There were multiple shots during that scene when she was begging Schmidt to hook up where one eye was all bugged out and way bigger than the other. I'd never noticed it before.

I just googled it, and apparently I'm not alone:











It looked every weirder on video and not a lone still. And before anyone says it, she's gorgeous, just saying the eye thing was weird.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

busyba said:


> I happened to pause it at one point when she was opening her blouse and her freaky eyes just jumped out at me.


You paused it when she was opening her blouse... but you looked at her EYES?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mattack said:


> You paused it when she was opening her blouse... but you looked at her EYES?


That's how distracting they were!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

inaka said:


> Was it just me or did this episode really highlight that Cece has a funky weird lazy eye thing going on?
> 
> She's really beautiful and all, but every close up had like one eye doing a Marty Feldman. Never noticed that before. Weird.


I am going to be honest, I did not notice her eye(s) at all.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I know it sounds great, especially during that scene, but I thought her eye bugging out was so obvious that Schmidt was going to say something and it would be addresses in the scene.

Maybe she just had waaaay to much glue on those fake eyelashes or something?

It was weird, but trust me, I'm not stupid enough to say I'd kick her outta bed.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

not seeing it - and I usually notice stuff like that - of course now I'll be seeing it in every scene so thanks for that


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Watched this again last night and forgot to mention this part that really made me laugh both times watching.
> 
> Russell: I really wanted to kiss you the other night.
> Jess: Really?
> ...


Given the flashback of the end of their previous date that they had showed earlier in the episode, I expected him to say "I wanted to do more than kiss you. I wanted to dig for your gold."


marksman said:


> I am going to be honest, I did not notice her eye(s) at all.


There were eyes?!?!


----------

